# Cat's Claw



## You Me and Mr T (Aug 29, 2009)

Anyone know if cat's claw (Uncaria tomentosa) is poisonous for tortoises? It doesn't seem to be listed as poisonous on the poison lists, so I figure it's okay, right?

Mr. T has developed a taste for the dried up leaf debris under my cat's claw and I just want to make sure it's okay for him to eat.

~Jason


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 29, 2009)

Because what is said about it on Wikipedia I would clean up the fallen leaves around the base of the plant and not allow him to eat too much of it. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncaria_tomentosa

Yvonne


----------



## You Me and Mr T (Aug 29, 2009)

emysemys said:


> Because what is said about it on Wikipedia I would clean up the fallen leaves around the base of the plant and not allow him to eat too much of it.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncaria_tomentosa
> 
> Yvonne



What exactly concerns you about what wikipedia says?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 29, 2009)

Under Taxonimy is states that the plant contains several alkaloids. This is another word for poison or toxic. Plants with a lot of alkaloids are usually toxic to mammals. Not much is known about the toxicity for tortoises.

Yvonne


----------

